# Mines #40



## sYnc_below (Jun 6, 2011)

More water filled fun from a couple of weeks ago which ended up in a near 'over (chest) wader' moment in which my tripod disappeared and I nearly played submarines with my Canon. From here its likely to be Inflatable Tenders all the way on another trip to this area to get any deeper though...

Check out the sleeper 'Cogs' 

Usual rules apply...No names, no locations, just pictures of somewhere. Please don't ask for locations as refusal often offends 

*When Roof Supports go wrong*






*Wonky Props*





*Don't ask...*





*Giant Jenga (Cogs!)*





*Prop Fest*





*Giant Jenga Remix*





*Jenga Blah...*





*Watersports*


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely stuff Hal, though those cogs don't look like they've got long for this earth!
GDZ


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 6, 2011)

superb as always Tocsin nice pics mate


----------



## night crawler (Jun 6, 2011)

Excilent stuff but what happens when the jenga rots.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 6, 2011)

Great find and superb light and composure. Love it!!!


----------



## Blakethwaite (Jun 6, 2011)

Have seen similar structures to the 'don't ask' picture elsewhere in which cases they've been air bridges.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you for yet another fascinating report and excellent pictures too - you sure do find some very very interesting places.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 6, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Excilent stuff but what happens when the jenga rots.



I'll post up a picture soon....its very scary


----------



## King Al (Jun 6, 2011)

Super super super stuff Hal!! top pics as usual


----------



## Winch It In (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool Pics Hal, as per usual.....


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow fantastic!


----------



## davetdi (Jun 6, 2011)

brilliant photos Hal

awesome place


----------

